# centrifugal clutch question



## dlittle (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello i am building an ice auger and need a centrifugal clutch, i have never done anything "mechanical" like this before and need a little help. First, how do centrifugal clutches attach to the shafts, is it a solid connection, since this will be mounted in a vertical position i suppose i need set screws or something to hold everything together or i would lose half of my auger at the bottom of the lake. second, does anyone have a source for inexpensive centrifugal clutches with set screws? thanks, dan.


----------



## Oldwrench (Dec 3, 2006)

If you have limited mechanical knowledge/experience an powered ice auger may not be the best first project to work on.
Allow me to suggest that you run down to your local tool rental company and talk with them about the workings of a gasoline powered post hole auger. They're usually more than happy to answer your questions about "how does it work" if they believe you want to rent one. It's in their best interest to answer your questions to make sure you don't break their tool.
Take a look at page one of this pdf file:
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/poulan_ayp_1/163061.pdf
Although it's a chain saw, it shows the parts of a basic centrifugal clutch (page one, parts 18 thru 21)
You'll notice, I'm sure, that the centrifugal clutch works in a manner similar to the way a drum brake on an automobile works but, instead of having a hydraulic wheel cylinder to activate the brake shoe mechanism it uses springs to hold the shoes away from the drum until the engine reaches the proper RPM causing centrifugal force to force the shoes outward into contact with the drum.


----------

